# Android Folder Lock files inaccessable



## hgyuguyuhpjhbui (Jul 31, 2016)

i'm sure most of you know about the program/ application Folder Lock which encrypts your data for you.
While upgrading my phone I created two backups of the app, one with App Backup & Restore and another by copying all of the files on my phone and sd card onto my computer however when it came to restoring the app i used app backup & restore which it recovered all the data on all of the apps except folder lock which acts like i just installed the app (asking to set passwords, no files ect) so i reinstalled the app then used the files on my computer to try too recover it which gave me the same results. please help the data i had secured is quite important.


----------

